# Access unter Linux



## Grafield (23. April 2008)

Ich such ein Programm (am besten in deutsch) für Linux, dass mit Access Datenbanken klar kommt. Am besten wäre ein kostenloser Download... Kann mir da jemand evtl. was empfehlen???


----------



## peddy (24. April 2008)

Kostenloser Download, Linux, he he. Hätte nie gedacht das ich diese beiden Worte in einem Satz lese.

Sieh dir mal Koffice an:


> Eine Besonderheit von Kexi besteht in der einfachen Datenübernahme aus Datenbanken, die mit Microsoft Access erzeugt wurden. Dafür enthält das Programm einen eigenen Assistenten, den Sie über "Extras, Datenbank importieren" erreichen.


 
Alternativ könnte es auch mit Openoffice gehen.

Beides ist kostenlos und der Tipp auch


----------



## Las_Bushus (29. April 2008)

wenn dir Koffice nicht weiterhelfen sollte, kannst du ja mal wine fragen ob er dir access emuliert. dann sollte das funktionieren.


----------



## peddy (30. April 2008)

Las_Bushus schrieb:


> wenn dir Koffice nicht weiterhelfen sollte, kannst du ja mal wine fragen ob er dir access emuliert. dann sollte das funktionieren.


Wine emuliert nicht. Was meinst du warum die Macher auf den Namen Wine kamen?

*W*ine *I*s *N*ot a *E*mulator

wine bildet nur die APIs von Windows nach.


----------



## Las_Bushus (30. April 2008)

ot: *kurz zurück klugscheiß* Wine Is Not AN Emulator  

hilft das dem fragenden irgendwie weiter? O.o aber ja du hast recht... es tut mir leid, das ich Wine als emulator betitelt hab...

trotzdem wäre es einen versuch wert...


----------



## dot (29. August 2008)

Crossover (Office) ist ein sehr nettes Script um MS Office Programme mit Wine zu betreiben, denn bei der manuellen Installation gibt es einige sehr nette Kleinigkeiten die zu beachten sind. Leider ist das Script nicht kostenlos :/


----------



## k-b (1. September 2008)

Kommt openoffice denn nicht damit klar?


----------



## Bauer87 (1. September 2008)

Ich meine, dass OOo Base sie zumindest importieren kann.

PS: Von "Access-Datenbanken" zu sprechen ist sehr umstritten. Echte Datenbanken sind das nämlich vermutlich nicht. (Das Format ist ja closed, kann also nicht nachgewiesen werden.)


----------

